# Where to buy fertility drugs..... Asda



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi can you advise I will be paying for fertility meds for my next round of ivf with ICSI and wonder how to get the drugs at the cheapest cost and recently a national paper highlighted that Asda supply fertility drugs is that true

Secondly How do I find suppliers to ask for prices please


----------

